# AMD Radeon HD 7950 Specs Reportedly Unveiled



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

AMD Radeon HD 7950 Specs Reportedly Unveiled - Softpedia

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/news2/AMD-Radeon-HD-7950-Specs-Reportedly-Unveiled-3.jpg

And roadmap -

*www.expreview.com/img/news/2011/12/23/product_placement.jpg
AMD Radeon HD 7000ç³»åˆ—äº§å“æ˜Žå¹´ç¬¬ä¸€å*£åº¦å…¨é¢ç™»åœº - è¶…èƒ½ç½‘


----------



## Skud (Dec 24, 2011)

So the 7800 series will be slightly inferior to 6900? Interesting.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

^i was thinking same.


----------



## Terabyte (Dec 24, 2011)

Their pricing will be even more interesting 

So my guess is
i) 7950 will be 10-15% faster than 6970
ii) 7870 will replace 6950 
iii) 7850 will replace 6870.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Dec 24, 2011)

Waiting for 7850 to release any idea when it will get available in india ?


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 24, 2011)

AMDâ€™s Dual-GPU Radeon HD 7990 Will Arrive in Q1 2012 - Softpedia


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

abhinavmail1 said:


> Waiting for 7850 to release any idea when it will get available in india ?



even I'm waiting for the release of 7800 series just to see how well they can perform but looks like they will release on q1 of next year


----------

